
Software Pirates in China Beat Microsoft to the Punch - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/10/19/business/global/19iht-windows.html?_r=1
======
bep
It was available from technet weeks ago. So why everyone is surprised?

------
ilyak
Which reminds me of: "The relationships between Blizzard and russian gamers
community were worsened by the fact that the first Warctaft III tournament
were held in Saint Petersburg, one week prior to its release date."

However, this time, MS pushes beta builds so agressively that it's wide
availability is no surprise.

